# Wanting to upgrade filtration and need some opinions



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Right now I've got a 135g set up which I think is fairly stocked.

Filtration is 2x XP4 filters. Both filters running spray bars.
Combined I've got 5 full trays of ceramic bio rings, 2 trays of original sponges, and 1 tray for carbon/purigen.
I alternate and clean the filters every month.

I'm also running 3x hydor koralia 1400gph powerheads.

As some of the fishes are getting bigger, I'm thinking of taking out one of the XP4's and putting in a FX6 for more filtration and water movement.

I've always been doing 2x weekly water changes with about 50% water drained each time.
Water is always clear and within parameters. So no issues with that.

My question- do you think I have adequate filteration and circulation with my current setup? And is it a waste of money upgrading to the fx6? (I know fishes will always accept more filtration and circulation within reason.....if money wasn't a factor)
I know I can fit the fx6 under my stand with no issues. But not sure how heavy it is when filled as I need to carry it up 2 flights of stairs when it's time for maintence. I've also heard that maintence on it is quite cumbersome compared to my XP4's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

What type of fish do you have?

I have a Fx5 and a rena xp4. The fx5 weighs a ton and is a pain to carry over to my garage sink. The trays are a pain to remove and install. it does have good flow and I like the double outake.

Rena is easier to do everything to. Good cheap filter. I dont use the spray bars. I think you are the fine the way you are. If it was me Id add some sort of HOB filter to use as a polisher. Put filter floss in it and clean it often. I find this takes a load off of your canisters IMO what you have is probably sufficient.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got 9 clown loaches, 13 tiger barbs, 3 bala sharks and about 6 different plecos- 1 being a panaque.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That's plenty of filtration IMO. 5 trays of bio is a good amount. You have the same amount of filtration as me and I have 40+ large Africans in my tank.

If your water parameters for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate are zero. Than you know your tanks filtration is working

If the above numbers are high than you know there is an issue. 

If it isn't broken, don't fix it IMO. Youd be better off buying a UV if you are looking to spend some cash on filtration or an HOB


----------

